# Big Trout



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

We've been very blessed with some incredible catches despite the inconsistent June weather. We look forward to July and August being top notch as well. Feel free to give us a call. All rates and other info can be found on our website. Thanks, and I hope everyone had a fun filled safe July 4th.

Capt Trey Prye 
281.702.049ZERO
www.captaintrryprye.com


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*.*

.


----------



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

*More Pics*

...


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Man I miss fishing East Marty. 

Good Job Sir


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow. Look like a bunch of snakeheads! Solid!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good to see all those BIGS made it through the freeze and are hungry again. you guys have been KILLIN it!


----------

